# Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara



## JDY (Mar 13, 2008)

Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara 5th Flower ns 9.7







Jon


----------



## Heather (Mar 13, 2008)

Umm, one of my favorites!


----------



## Elena (Mar 13, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Candace (Mar 13, 2008)

Aptly named too.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Color!!!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 13, 2008)

wonderful color


----------



## Bolero (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh my god! The colour!


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 16, 2008)

Stunning Phrag :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 16, 2008)

I do declare Miss Scarlet!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 18, 2008)

What parents were used?

Robert


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, that is really fine--outrageous color!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 19, 2008)

This is what I call *red* and scarlet is a really correct.
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## JDY (Mar 19, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> What parents were used?
> 
> Robert



(besseae 'Fire Wings' x Jason Fischer 'Super Red')


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought it looked familiar  That means it came from us (Orchids Limited). I am the one who made the cross. It is nice to see one of my babies all grown up.

Do you know that that is probably a triploid Scarlet O'Hara? The Jason Fischer that we used is a tetraploid. I haven't seen too many other Scarlet O'Hara's on the market besides the ones that we made. Does anyone else have a Scarlet O'Hara from a different vendor; I would be curious to see if it would look different.

Thanks for posting!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you have a picture? 

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

No, not BS yet!  Isn't this originally a H.P. Norton cross?!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, it was originally made by H.P

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

I have one that I got from Woodstream so I'm assuming it's his. I also have the one fromyou that Heather said she didn't like! :evil: oke:

It's a joke please don't Mahon me!!!!


----------



## cwt (Mar 20, 2008)

The more I see, the more I like. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 20, 2008)

A very nice besseae hybrid.Congrats


----------

